# doe still bulding nest



## abamadacort (Feb 6, 2013)

I am new to this forum so please bear with me if this question has been asked before. Ihave a 2 yo giant Flemish doe who kindled last night but is still going in and out of the nest box with building material. She keeps digging and scratching  and I am afraid that she is going to harm her kits. Is this common and is there anything I can do about it?


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 7, 2013)

Welcome!  We have 2 Cali does-1st time mothers- who both had their litters yesterday and this morning and they were doing some nest building and digging too.  As far as I can tell the babies seem fine.  I'm not sure there is much you can do as rabbits seem to have their own instinct on what needs to be done.  I wiould just watch to make sure that she isn't gettig to rough.


----------



## abamadacort (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you, yes I know there is nothing I can do about it and a couple of the kits have scratches on them. Gonna just have to let her do her thing.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Feb 7, 2013)

I read somewhere that you are suppost to trim the does nails a week before kindling so she doesnt scratch her kits,
but my doe hasnt had her kits yet so I not really sure


----------



## secuono (Feb 7, 2013)

First timers might do that. It would be best and safest for you to remove the nest, keep it in the house and only give it back for AM/PM feeding. After 3-4 days, leave the nest in during the day and check on her often. If she's no longer messing around with it, it should be safe to leave it in full time.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 7, 2013)

A lot of my does will continue to add hair to the nest for days after kindling, particularly if the weather is cool. But I agree with removing the nest to protect the kits - they could get seriously injured or even killed if the doe continues to dig.


----------



## abamadacort (Feb 8, 2013)

Thank you all for your input . This is her fifth litter and she is still struggling to get the hang of it.As am I,lol. She has stopped the digging and is satisfied with her results. A couple of the kits have serious scratches but they seem to be healing alright. Should I put anything on them?


----------

